# Kühlerberatung und ggf. Case Wechsel



## CyberKuro (16. April 2015)

*Kühlerberatung und ggf. Case Wechsel*

Moin
da ich schon länger am rätseln bin was ich an Kühlung mit meinem Rechner machen soll wende ich mich mal an das PCGHX Forum.
Allgemein über Hardware habe ich ein vernünftiges wissen außer im Bereich der Kühlung und da frag ich mich immer was ich tun soll vorallem da ich inzwischen Platzmangel habe in meinem Rechner.
Damit ihr schonmal wisst um welche Kompnenten es geht:
Gehäuse: NZXT Vulcan
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Gene
Prozessor: i7 4770K
Kühler: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro
RAM: G-Skill TridentX 2400
Grafikkarte: Asus R9 290X Direct CUII
Netzteil XFX Pro Series Modular Edition 750W
Lüfter an der Kühlung: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0 

So mein Problem ist das am Radiator normalerweise 2 Lüfter sind dies aber nicht vernünftig funktioniert, da zu wenig Platz ist bei der Länge der Grafikkarte.
Derzeit habe ich eine Art die ich schnell mal ändern sollte, denn Momentan ist es Lüfter|Kühlblock|Gehäuse|Lüfter|Plastik von der Front des Gehäuses.
Durch diese Konstellation erhitzt sich das ganze Gehäuse wodurch der Kühlblock auch nicht gekühlt werden kann.
Nun sind meine Überlegungen ein neues Gehäuse weil es allgemein etwas eng wird darin, dünnere Lüfter, eine andere Kühlung oder ob ich mir mal den Spaß mit einer eigenbau Wasserkühlung.
Ggf. wohnt hier auch einer in Frankfurt mit dem man sich ggf. mal treffen kann und gemeinsam drüber gucken.
Wenn es ein neues Gehäuse ist sollte es angenehm zu transportieren sein, da ich noch keinen Führerschein besitze und ab und zu mal meinen Rechner auf eine kleine LAN mitnehme.
Falls jemanden die Temperaturen interessiert, der Rechner bleibt teilweise nach LoL oder Diablo selbst beim surfen auf 50°C+. 

MfG
CyberKuro

PS: Hoffe dies ist der richtige Thread


----------



## Matriach (18. April 2015)

*AW: Kühlerberatung und ggf. Case Wechsel*

Na dann herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe suchst du evtl. ein neues Gehäuse welches viel Platz wie ein Big-Tower bietet aber bei weitem nicht so die Transportschwierigkeiten verursacht?
Demnach sollte das Gehäuse relativ leicht zu transportieren sein wie ein Midi-Gehäuse aus Aluminium?
Da fällt mir spontan eigentlich nur die Firma Lian Li ein.
Wieviel Geld möchtest du maximal für ein neues Gehäuse investieren?
Vielleicht wäre ein Lian Li PC-7HWX Midi Tower etwas für dich?
Link: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Midi-Tower-schwarz-schwarz-Window::23549.html
Material ist aus komplett Aluminium daher sehr leicht im Transport und dazu relativ viel Platz, ein kleines Gimik, ein Seitenwindow als extra gibt es dazu.
Bei der Lüftung kannst du hier 3x 140ger Gehäuselüfter und 3x 120ger Gehäuselüfter verbauen was einen Airflow quasi garantiert.
Die maximale Grafikkartenlänge bei diesem Gehäuse kann bis zu 400mm betragen.
Solltest du mal einen Towerkühler benutzen kann dieser eine Bauhöhe von 170mm betragen was schon recht ordentlich ist.
Zum Vergleich der EKL Alpenföhn Broken 2 hat eine Bauhöhe von 155mm und fällt schon recht groß aus.
Wasserkühlung sollte hier ebenfalls kein Problem darstellen.

Grüße


----------



## CyberKuro (20. April 2015)

*AW: Kühlerberatung und ggf. Case Wechsel*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
An und für sich sieht das Gehäuse sehr schön aus.
Was aber mit dem Transport gemeint ist, dass es im Idealfall einen Griff oder so hat denn Momentan habe ich immer den Rechner an der einen Hand (Derzeitiges Gehäuse hat einen Griff), Monitor an der anderen und aufm Rücken in einem großen Rucksack die Peripherie.  Ich werde erst im Sommer irgendwann meinen Führerschein machen und ob ich dann direkt ein Auto kaufe ist auch nicht gesagt, da man als Azubi auch nicht soo viel Geld hat, daher halt das angenehme Transportieren mit einem Griff oder vergleichbar. Ich weiß halt net ob ich es unterm Arm gemütlich transportieren könnte.

MfG


----------



## Orth (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühlerberatung und ggf. Case Wechsel*

Moin,
wenn ich den Rechenknecht trage, dann in einer IKEA-Tüte, da paßt ne menge rein. 
Eine andere Tüte aufschneiden, darüber, und du bist sogar recht wasserdicht.

Gruß


----------

